# Canada Immigration Advice



## RomanReigns (Aug 27, 2018)

Greetings,

I am confused with where to start the Canadian immigration. I shall be grateful if someone can assist me with the guidance.

I am certain as to pursue the Express entry or any PNP or any other pathway. All my experiences/degrees are attained in Australia, I have never been to Canada.

I have 8 bands in IELTS (8 each in LSRW), I have a bachelors degree and a 1 year diploma degree (means 2 degree), I have 3 years of work experience as well. I am single and fall under the 25-41 age bracket. My occupation is in NOC A
If I calculate my points from CRS, it shows 474, and If I do from Provincial nomination for most provinces, it shows 69. If anyone can guide me how to proceed further and which pathway.

Also, to strengthen my points further in CRS, shall I receive a provincial nomination too from any province? If so, which province in particular and how?
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

RomanReigns said:


> I have a bachelors degree and a 1 year diploma degree (means 2 degree)


No it doesn't. There is no such thing as a one year diploma degree in Canada and whatever you have will not be recognized as such. It is far more likely to be deemed a one yar college certificate or diploma.




> My occupation is in NOC A


----------



## RomanReigns (Aug 27, 2018)

but still for that one year diploma, I can select the option of "TWO OR MORE CERTIFICATE,DEGREE,DIPLOMA WITH ONE THREE YEAR OR MORE" during the CRS points table, right?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You _do *not*_ have two degrees. 

Your _1 year *diploma*_ is not, cannot and will not be considered to be a degree as there are no 1 year degree programs in Canada. 

How many years was your Bachelors Degree program? If it’s less than 4 years duration, there is a chance that it too may not be regarded as being equivalent to a Canadian degree. 

Your best move is to have your degree and your diploma assessed by WES to see what it equates to in Canadian terms and then adjust your Express Entry profile accordingly.


----------

